# Swedish Music



## Momoharu (Aug 10, 2009)

So yeah, after listening to something from buffalax, I've found out that I quite like the band called Nordman, which is like viking-ish.  Well, I only like two of their songs, Du Behöver and Vandraren.

Any songs similar to this you wanna recommend?


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 10, 2009)

Viking-ish what? Viking panflute music?

I recommend ABBA.

(and amon amarth if you like hairy naked-chested guys with mead horns playing death metal..)


----------



## Music Dragon (Aug 10, 2009)

So what are you actually looking for? Swedish music or viking music?


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 10, 2009)

Or Swedish viking music?


----------



## Momoharu (Aug 11, 2009)

Both would be cool.

But suggesting the Caramelldansen will get you shot.


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 11, 2009)

ABBA

if you want metal i have a bunch, all my favourite metal bands are like from there so uhhh


----------



## goldenquagsire (Aug 11, 2009)

fuck strange music that my parents listen to at discos and beardy manchildren pretending to be Norse warriors

Sweden brought The Hives to the world. there is no honour we could bestow upon their country that could truly reward the epic contribution they made to music.


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 12, 2009)

In Flames

and Amon Amarth is pretty cool, they just play their viking metal and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 12, 2009)

Koop.


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 12, 2009)

Vyraura said:


> In Flames
> 
> and Amon Amarth is pretty cool, they just play their viking metal and doesn't afraid of anything.


a friend told me in secret that aa aren't as manly as they pretend to be


----------

